# Kindle 3 wi-fi not recognized - 3g works



## nophone (Jan 2, 2011)

okay i'm having problem using the wifi on the kindle 3 i have

first note i have 2 kindle 3's one for my gf and one for me

mine is working okay meaning that my wifi is set up properly and it is recognizing the signal fine

on the other hand, the gf's kindle is sitting right next to mine and will only access the internet through 3g

let me explain the subtleties here 

1st: wireless is on (obviously because i'm getting 3g signal)

seconldly when i go to menu>settings>wifi settings things get wierd
    first of all it says 0 wifi networks are available (and i'm currently connected through 3g so the wifi is on check -double check)
    second if i click on "view" the whole "wi-fi settings menu item is hilighted, but nothing else happens.
        i don't get a list of wifi networks to connect to, not do i get the option to "connect to another network" 
      when i click the view button again the "wi-fi settings" is then just un hilighted

third - i have turned the wifi on- and of and on and off
        I have restarted via menu, i have soft restarted (hold the power key for 7 seconds) i have hard restarted (hold the power key for 30 seconds) then of course on/off the wireless again

fourth - i have tried to run the latest update to kindle and i was hoping to be able to downgrade the kindle os - either way the update function is grayed out under menu>settings>menu> update my kindle(grayed out)

fifth - i have recently read there is some kind of problem caused by non light editions of the kindle cover - this may very well be a problem i have been experiencing myself - do not know if the issues are totally related

finally - is it possible to do a factory reset on this item (similar to ipod restore?)

thanks for your help i hope i provided a sufficient amount of information, i'm at my techie ropes end.


----------



## jplowman (Apr 2, 2011)

I am experiencing exactly the same symptoms on my kindle 3, also in a non-lighted amazon cover. Has anyone else run into this?

Update: I restarted via the menu and the problem seems to be resolved now.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

nophone said:


> okay i'm having problem using the wifi on the kindle 3 i have
> 
> 1st: wireless is on (obviously because i'm _*getting 3g signal*_)
> 
> ...


Ummm. No.
There are 3 messages at the top line.
1; *Off* 
2; *3G*
3; *Wi-Fi*
If it is showing OFF or 3G, you are NOT connected to your wi-fi.


----------



## niebs (Jul 3, 2011)

I have the exact same issue on my DX... no idea how to begin to fix it... any new news on this issue? My cover is has a light. Have no idea how or why that would ever factor into this issue


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

First of all, if you think your cover might be causing a problem, take the Kindle out of the cover and try to set up your connection again.

If that doesn't work, this link will give you an overview of how the wireless connection works and also links to troubleshooting information:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181483.html#msg1181483

Let us know if you're able to get it to work!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

niebs said:


> I have the exact same issue on my DX... no idea how to begin to fix it... any new news on this issue? My cover is has a light. Have no idea how or why that would ever factor into this issue


The DX does not have WiFi. . . .only a 3G radio. As to the light, Amazon does not, as far as I know, have any covers with an integrated light for the DX.  The internal wiring of the DX is not designed to run a light. You might, of course, have a separate light. The question comes up because some of the early K3 covers caused shorts which meant the device would spontaneously restart. The problem covers were generally the ones WITHOUT a light.

If you're having connection issues, my best suggestion is to do a soft restart via the menu: menu/settings/menu/restart (NOT reset to factory). If the problem persists, try a hard restart by sliding and holding the switch for 30-40 seconds until the device restarts. If that still hasn't fixed it, you should probably contact Kindle Customer Support.


----------

